# Dove Hunting



## fishane (Sep 11, 2007)

O.K. I have been looking everywhere that i know. I need help finding a place to shoot Dove. Where around Utah County can I do that. American Fork, Utah Lake, Eagle Mountain. Please, someone point me in the right direction with some pretty specific info. I want to take my son out again, but he does not believe me anymore when I keep telling thsi is the trip we get something. I want to keep him interested, so any help will be greatly appreciated. If you are ever looking for someone to get out in the field with, let me know.


----------



## husker (Sep 16, 2007)

I also looking for dove huntingarea.Also upland game and waterfowl.Other then hunting preserves we are new to Utah


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

In my humble opinion Dove hunting near Utah county is pretty much over. I imagine that my honey holes have a few doves left but I would consider seeing 3 doves in a day up north a good day at this point.

There are plenty of good areas and even a few great ones in the areas you are asking about but people know about them and hunt them hard opening week. Also the rain storms have made it so the birds have lots of water to use and are more spread out than during opening weekend.

My recommendation would be to go after forest grouse or chuckar. There are plenty of them out right now and they are a lot bigger. I even happened to see on dove on my last grouse hunt. Had to let it go because I had pulled the plug out of the gun though.

Also for dove I would start looking in June and search a lot of spots. If you get lucky you will find an area that the birds are either using to fee, roost, or water. 

It took me 2 years to find my spot and I think I just figured out how to use it for next year.


----------

